# cape cod advice!



## rynker (Mar 27, 2011)

My widowed mom in law and friend(girlfriend) would like to go to Cape Cod area in Sept. or Oct. 2011.  Any suggestions for a great place which is close to touristy destinations, easy arrangements for tours around the area would be greatly appreciated!!!!  I might be able to score some daughter in law points.!  :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2011)

Hotel?

Timeshare exchange?

Rental?


----------



## rynker (Mar 27, 2011)

extra vacation.  1 bd/2bd.  unless it's a studio with 2 double beds.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2011)

A rental from RCI?


----------



## rynker (Mar 27, 2011)

it could be a rental from RCI, an extra vacation through me with a guest cert./ even an exchange if I could get a great unit for her.  They're looking at $300 per person for a week.  They love to book tourist trips through the resort if possible.  Thanks for any advise!  They could also rent a car if necessary.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2011)

Sept. and Oct. are off-season, so this should be an easy time to find a rental or exchange - have you checked RCI?

For highly rated resort - check the TUG Resort Ratings.


----------



## rynker (Mar 27, 2011)

yes, and found many.  Just hoping people with good input could give me guidance on which resort.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 27, 2011)

My sister stayed in a B&B in September a few years back.  She told me that the rates didn't go down until mid-october because of the foliage season.  I would have thought off-season started after Labor Day.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 27, 2011)

Surfside Resort in Falmouth. ON the OCEAN, full kitchen and indoor and outdoor pools. All year area with plenty of shopping nearby as well as island ferries.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cove at Yarmouth. Best location on the Cape for easy access to everythin a tourist would want as well as plenty of onsite activities/amenities. Newly renovated and bookin in September/October should be fairly easy as the true rush is over by then. Not on the beach so your not going to be buffeted by unpleasant, damp, chilly conditions all stay as few if anyone goes in or even near the ocean for long that late in the season.  

Great area to visit overall and the Cove is the ideal launching spot right in the middle of it all. Enjoy!


----------



## e.bram (Mar 27, 2011)

The OP has a choice. Oceanfront(noisy from the surf) with a full kitchen or a TS built on a drained swamp on a main highway(traffic noise) with no kitchen.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 28, 2011)

I like Falmouth, but it's at the wrong end of the Cape for most of the things tourists would like to do. Mid-Cape would be better; then they would have the option of making an easy trip going out toward Provincetown or in toward Falmouth, and they would already be near the mid-Cape places.


----------



## rachel1998 (Mar 28, 2011)

We went to Cape Cod in October of 09. Stayed at Brewster Green. Loved the resort. Had a three bedroom and it was nice. One thing, it was cold and it was the first week of October. I did not bring warm enough clothing. Had to buy a hooded sweatshirt. We had a good time sightseeing. The area was very quiet.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2011)

We just spent the weekend at the Cape. The resort - non-beachfront - was 85% full. Meanwhile my wife wanted to see the ocean so we took the 5 minute drive. Wind howling, vast majority of the area closed with signs for "summer rentals" on the empty, closed up units. There was one other brave soul there - dressed like he was in Antarctica - that was it. No other cars or people anywhere near the area.  Dead as dead can be.  My wife lasted exactly 5 minutes & returned to the car saying "I'm freezing - lets go back to the Cove & get in the indoor hot tub".  MUCH better way to spend a cold day at the Cape. We enjoyed our leftovers from the fantastic dinner at the Roadhouse in Hyannis the previous night (why would we want to cook while spending just a few days in an area rife with excellent restaurants? We don't have time to get to all of them we want to visit!) and played some tennis on the indoor courts. No wonder the resort was packed while the beach areas were beyond abandoned. It is after all off season for beach front.  And it shows.  Beach is nice to visit & we enjoy a few days now & then when its warm, but I sure wouldn't want to stay there long in even the best weather. 80% of the year it is off season for a good reason.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 28, 2011)

I enjoy watching the surf from the warmth of my apartment on the BEACH at Surfside. 
Now a days you walk into a restaurant as a couple, you end up dropping a hundred bill(for dinner only).It can add up. The same meal at home with a bottle good wine cost less than $30.00. A 12.00  breakfast costs less than $2.00 at home. Unless you are a big spender from the affluent upstate New York, like John, I prefer to spend less on food and wine(you know what restaurants charge)  with dinner. By  the way you can get a good deal on wine at Kappy's in Falmouth.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I can make that $30 or less meal at home every day of the week. When we travel a great part of the enjoyment is the discovery / enjoyment of different meals we wouldn't make ourselves - home or away.  Nothing against a full kitchen at timeshares - we like to get them too - but it isn't an absolute necessity especially in an area famous for great & regional food.  If I'm there for 10-14 days or more a full kitchen becomes more important (although a nice microwave, refrigerator, coffee pot & toaster fill 95%+ of the average needs we would have).  Under a week a kitchen would seldom get any real use from us.  Warming good leftovers can be done just fine with a microwave.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 28, 2011)

For myself and my wife, being on vacation allows us to take the time for cook gourmet meals and try new recipes(especially off season when itis cool outside). I also enjoy a bottle of $30.00 wine I don't have to fork over $100.00 to in a restaurant. I enjoy eating my meal watching and hearing the waves break on the beach.
Also the Cape Cod restaurants are overpriced and not particularly great especially off season(when many are closed.

Also living in metro NYC I have the greatest choice of restaurants in the world.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 28, 2011)

*Old Cape Cod.*




timeos2 said:


> We just spent the weekend at the Cape.





e.bram said:


> I enjoy watching the surf from the warmth of my apartment on the BEACH at Surfside.


Click here for Old Cape Cod. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 28, 2011)

*this dialog is hilarious*

John and e.bram:

This is hilarious !!  :hysterical:


----------



## Craig (Mar 28, 2011)

*Colonial Acres Resort*

OK, My vote is for Colonial Acres Resort in West Yarmouth. If you can get a cottage, go for it. There's a nice quiet beach there and a very nice indoor pool with a hot tub. It is set in a residential area, but only about a mile or 2 from many restaurants. Go to their website www.colonialacresresort.com and look at the units for sale to see all the cottages and villas. (The suites are 1 bedroom converted hotel units with kitchenettes.)

They remain open only through Thanksgiving week.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 28, 2011)

*Old Cape Cod*

Thanks, Alan.  Love that old song.
Dianne


----------



## rynker (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and info........the situation with my mother-in-law is.......she's a widow and travels with a woman friend,(who's husband only likes to fish and hunt.)  These two women are 79 and 69.  They love to shop and be near touristy events.  Beach is not a concern......proximity is priority for convenience.  They are young beyond their years but still need simplicity and planned activities.  Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## e.bram (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup. The Cove is probably the better choice.(in this instance) There is probably a senior center in Hyannis.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 30, 2011)

I would suggest September over October. We go to Nantucket sometimes Columbus Day week and it can be a bit windy and cold. Probably the best weather we ever had was in late September before we were tied to school schedules.

Sheila


----------



## theo (Mar 30, 2011)

*I respectfully disagree...*



timeos2 said:


> Cove at Yarmouth. Best location on the Cape for easy access to everythin a tourist would want as well as plenty of onsite activities/amenities.



As a former year round resident of lower Cape Cod (and having been to both facilities at one time or another), I don't think that this Yarmouth facility / location holds a candle to Brewster Green In Brewster.

That said, BG is II only, as far as I know --- an RCI exchange into Brewster Green is not an option.


----------



## pbenham (Mar 31, 2011)

*Brewster Green*

Brewster Green is available thru RCI.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2011)

theo said:


> As a former year round resident of lower Cape Cod (and having been to both facilities at one time or another), I don't think that this Yarmouth facility / location holds a candle to Brewster Green In Brewster.
> 
> That said, BG is II only, as far as I know --- an RCI exchange into Brewster Green is not an option.



As I recall BG is a converted apartment complex, so the units do have full kitchens and are overall large, but not in a great location for visiting local features compared to the Cove.  It is a bit more rural and not on a main access road. It is a drive to get back to Hyannis where many of the places are. It did seem to be  nice place but not a true resort.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 1, 2011)

Local features in Hyannis? Are we talking Salvation Army,tee shirt stores,Home Depot, Macy's etc?


----------



## hyguy (Apr 1, 2011)

*Hyannis*

As you may determine from my name I happen to live in Hyannis but still own at the Cove.  Yes, we do have the Salvation Army, a homeless shelter, Home Depot, the Cape Cod Mall and more.  We also have a great harbor (grab a sandwich and sit at a picnic table) with ferries to Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard; beaches to enjoy a great fall walk, especially Kalmus and Craigville Beaches; the Kennedy Memorial, Kennedy Museum and Hyannisport; Main Street with all types of restaurants (good values can be had) and all types of stores including those "god awful" t-shirt shops that I even go to to buy gifts for when I go to visit family in CA.  While i am at it, Di Parma's Italian Table right next to the Cove is awesome and not affiliated either.  Travel one hour in either direction on Rt 28 and you will end up in Falmouth or Chatham which are both worthwhile; travel down Rt 6 to the lower Cape to see the National Seashore and end up in Provincetown for lunch, the galleries and people watching; take a drive down Rt 6A to see "Old Cape Cod" which is always fun.  The fall is great because the weather is still beautiful, typically right through Columbus Day Weekend, and the traffic is not quite as heavy.

What I am trying to illustrate is the fact that Hyannis and the mid Cape is a place where people do need the amenities to live daily lives but still has a lot to offer visitors.


----------



## ausman (Apr 1, 2011)

This seems to have become a "my resort is better than yours" without consideration for what the original parameters for choosing a place were.

For the OP's needs for his Mum, I'd pick the Cove.

Would I ever stay there myself, No, but I'm me and not the OP. 

To correct a prior post, Brewster Green is not II only but is RCI as well, and is managed by VRI so is in that system as well.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 2, 2011)

hyguy said:


> As you may determine from my name I happen to live in Hyannis but still own at the Cove.  Yes, we do have the Salvation Army, a homeless shelter, Home Depot, the Cape Cod Mall and more.  We also have a great harbor (grab a sandwich and sit at a picnic table) with ferries to Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard; beaches to enjoy a great fall walk, especially Kalmus and Craigville Beaches; the Kennedy Memorial, Kennedy Museum and Hyannisport; Main Street with all types of restaurants (good values can be had) and all types of stores including those "god awful" t-shirt shops that I even go to to buy gifts for when I go to visit family in CA.  While i am at it, Di Parma's Italian Table right next to the Cove is awesome and not affiliated either.  Travel one hour in either direction on Rt 28 and you will end up in Falmouth or Chatham which are both worthwhile; travel down Rt 6 to the lower Cape to see the National Seashore and end up in Provincetown for lunch, the galleries and people watching; take a drive down Rt 6A to see "Old Cape Cod" which is always fun.  The fall is great because the weather is still beautiful, typically right through Columbus Day Weekend, and the traffic is not quite as heavy.
> 
> What I am trying to illustrate is the fact that Hyannis and the mid Cape is a place where people do need the amenities to live daily lives but still has a lot to offer visitors.



Hyannis is one of my favorite places on Cape Cod. There's a cute, walkable downtown and a beautiful harbor right there. Plus there's the Cape Cod Potato Chip factory!


----------

